# Dwarf Hamster Cages?



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm getting 2 roborovski dwarf hamsters at the end of September or the start of November. I am looking for an affordable cage (£35 max.) for them. Any suggestions?

Also, I don't know if I reall want a male and a female, though I'd love babies, I don't want them constantly breeding. So, do you think I should get 2 males or 2 females? My couisn had robo's and she had a male and a female and they bred about 2x a year, but I think they would breed more.


----------



## Indigenous (Aug 8, 2011)

I would definitely check out eBay for cages. I purchased one for my Syrian at a great price! There is a great selection if you look into it hard enough.
As for pairing, from experience I have learnt it's best to put two hamsters of the same sex together. Not only does this prevent breeding, but they tend to be friendlier towards each other. This may differ between other owners, but this is what I have discovered. BUT, it's important that you remember to always have a second home if the hamsters were to fight and you had to separate them. You don't want any casualties!
I hope this helped in some way


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a meshed over ZooZone would be perfect, you can often find them on ebay for about 10-15 used

you deffinatly want 2 of the same sex, a female hamster should have no more then 2 litters in her entire life, and each litter shortens her life

you need a large single level cage, with no tubes or shelve, you will also need 2 wheels 2 houses, ect and would be better scatter feeding them rather then using a food dish


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I had 2 winter white boys and kept them in a zoo zone 1. They had 2 wheels, 2 houses, lots of toys and I scatter fed them.

Please dont get a male and female and breed them as there is more to breeding than just shoving 2 hamsters together! You need to know about genetics and all sorts of stuff.
So a same sex pair would be best.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I've got 4 robos in a 3 feet fish tank with a lid I made with chipboard and mesh  watching the 4 of then running up and down is fun lots of room for a house 2 wheels and lots of tubes :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd really like to buy a cage from Pets At Home. Can you tel me if any ofthese cages are suitable for 2 robo dwarf hamsters?:

Super Pod Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home

Combi 1 Dwarf Hamster Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home

I like the 2nd one best. Also, if these aren't suitable for 2 robos, are there any from pets at home that are?


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> I'd really like to buy a cage from Pets At Home. Can you tel me if any ofthese cages are suitable for 2 robo dwarf hamsters?:
> 
> Super Pod Hamster Cage by Rotastak | Pets at Home
> 
> ...


Neither of these cages are suitable for hamsters. They are both far too small. I've got through there [email protected] website, and I can't see anything suitable.

I would go for something like the Zoozone 2. I would go for this one over the smaller Zoozone 1 because hamsters are prone to falling out if they don't have enough space because they do need to be able to get away from each other. They also need 2 of everything to avoid fights over resources so a bigger cage is better.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

ok, thanks.
I was thinking about the Gabber Rex? If I meshed it? I think the ZZ2 is cool to, if i meshed it. which one is better?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> ok, thanks.
> I was thinking about the Gabber Rex? If I meshed it? I think the ZZ2 is cool to, if i meshed it. which one is better?


I doubt you would be able to get a Gabber tbh, but I would say the ZZ2


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

I also saw this one on eBay. What do you think? Too small?

Penn-Plax Down Under Outback Dwarf Hamster Mouse Cage | eBay


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Gabber rexes are hard to come by these days which is a shame. For a dwarf you wouldn't need to mesh it.

For a pair of dwarfs I'd go for the zz1 because they will fight if they have too much space AND if they dont have enough!

For more than 2 dwarfies I'd go for the zz2.
Meshing them is a good idea although I never meshed mine and my current zz is unmeshed, I just dont put high toys in the cage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> I also saw this one on eBay. What do you think? Too small?
> 
> Penn-Plax Down Under Outback Dwarf Hamster Mouse Cage | eBay


Far, Far too small


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

yea, relised that bout 5 mins later!

So, zz1 or zz2?


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> yea, relised that bout 5 mins later!
> 
> So, zz1 or zz2?


Are you in the US hun?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> yea, relised that bout 5 mins later!
> 
> So, zz1 or zz2?


The bigger the better so I would say ZZ2


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

LittleAnimalLover said:


> ok, thanks.
> I was thinking about the Gabber Rex? If I meshed it? I think the ZZ2 is cool to, if i meshed it. which one is better?


The gabber rex is a fab cage but are extremely hard to get hold of! I managed to get one for my chinese hamster but that was pure luck!! Its worth checking out ebay and any other classified ad sites that you know of.


----------



## LittleAnimalLover (Jul 27, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Are you in the US hun?


No, Uk. Why?


----------



## Jeffiner (Aug 15, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> The bigger the better so I would say ZZ2


We're thinking of getting 2 Savic Spelos cages and connecting them (if this is possible!) for a pair of dwarf hamsters...would this be big enough/stimulating enough etc. I'm new to dwarfs having only had 1 Syrian in the past.

Thanks


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I like the savic spelos as a loft area above a much bigger cage as I think they feel nice and secure for the hamster. Our syrian has it attached to a indoor rabbit cage and now he's old he spends all his time in it so I've had to move his food bowl, water bottle, bed and chew toy into it so he doesn't have to walk far for neccessities but theres not enough room left even for a wheel. So I wouldn't think they are big enough, even two, for dwarf hamsters. Maybe one attached to a bigger savic cage? But you'd need to make sure they were side by side rather than on top of each other as dwarfs can struggle with tubes.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeffiner said:


> We're thinking of getting 2 Savic Spelos cages and connecting them (if this is possible!) for a pair of dwarf hamsters...would this be big enough/stimulating enough etc. I'm new to dwarfs having only had 1 Syrian in the past.
> 
> Thanks


you cant house multiple hamsters in a modular cage set up im afraid, they need a large single level/roomed cage, with no tubes
it increases the chances of them getting territorial over a certain area and leads to fighting


----------



## Jeffiner (Aug 15, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you cant house multiple hamsters in a modular cage set up im afraid, they need a large single level/roomed cage, with no tubes
> it increases the chances of them getting territorial over a certain area and leads to fighting


Ah right ok. I read somewhere on another thread that they would need 2 of everything...food bowls, sleeping areas, wheels etc. Is this not the case? There seems to be very little advice on set ups for dwarves.


----------



## Jeffiner (Aug 15, 2011)

Also I'm not really bothered about how much the cage costs etc. so any advice on the perfect cage for my new dwarves would be great :wink:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Jeffiner said:


> Ah right ok. I read somewhere on another thread that they would need 2 of everything...food bowls, sleeping areas, wheels etc. Is this not the case? There seems to be very little advice on set ups for dwarves.


Multiple hams need 2 wheel, 2 houses, 2 food bowls ets just not more than one level as one could become territorial over it and they may start to fight.

I kept 2 of mine in a zoo zone 1.
You could have one of those or a zoo zone 2. You can get these on ebay, they are advertised as guinea pig cages though so that's what you need to search for.
Or a large fish tank.


----------



## PrincessGingy (May 27, 2011)

I think for dwarfs most cages advertised as guinea pig cages would be adequete floor space? If you have a local pet shop have a look there as they may do ones that are similar measurements to the zoo zones etc and they might also be cheap, so you don't have to order online. I know our local family run one has cheap basic guinea pig cages. The would have to be meshed for dwarfs though or you'll loose them in 5 seconds.


----------



## Jeffiner (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessGingy said:


> They would have to be meshed for dwarfs though or you'll loose them in 5 seconds.


I've read about this quite a bit on here. I dunno what it means though really! Please explain  What material would be suitable and how would you attach it to the cage? I've seen a pic of the zoo zone and they look a great size.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeffiner said:


> I've read about this quite a bit on here. I dunno what it means though really! Please explain  What material would be suitable and how would you attach it to the cage? I've seen a pic of the zoo zone and they look a great size.


this is a meshed lid on a zoo zone










the mesh is attached to the lid with cable ties


----------

